# Auction of Bear Tags and Elk Tags?????



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am just posting this information here as strictly information that I just found out about. I am posting here as I will in General Hunting as well. I am just letting our fellow men and women of Michigan know of what is on the block. I am not representing a for or an against opinion on this matter. Just simply passing this along as what I had found. 


*Michigan considers bear, elk license auction *

By Megan Durisin
Jan. 25, 2010

 Photo: Michigan Department of Natural Resources and Environment



Photo: Michigan Department of Natural Resources and Environment
LANSING, Mich.  A new bill would increase hunting opportunities by annually auctioning off five bear and elk licenses.
Rep. Jim Stamas, R-Midland, the primary sponsor and vice chair of the House Tourism, Outdoor Recreation and Natural Resources Committee, said the aim is two-fold.
Were trying to find a way to help lower the licensing fees for those in state, Stamas said. Were also trying to promote the state and the hunting aspect of Michigan.
Money raised from the auction would go into the states game and fish protection account.
Other sponsors include Reps. Tim Moore, R-Farwell; Richard Ball, R-Bennington Township; James Bolger, R-Marshall; and Dave Hildenbrand, R-Lowell.
Stamas said the auction would be open to both state and out-of-state hunters. Currently, elk hunting licenses are available only to Michigan residents.
However, Stamas said the proposed bill wouldnt take anything away from Michigan hunters.
More hunters apply for bear and elk than there are licenses available each year, Stamas said, and he would like to keep in-state fees low.








Photo: Michigan Department of Natural Resources and Environment


Photo: Michigan Department of Natural Resources and Environment
Stamas said he didnt know how much money the state could raise from the auctions, but a similar auction in New Hampshire for five moose permits raised more than $32,000 for its Wildlife Heritage Foundation in 2009.
Rep. Joel Sheltrown, D-West Branch, chair of the committee, said he doesnt believe there will be sufficient support for the bill.
The vast majority of the hunting crowd dont like the idea of auctioning off licenses to the highest bidder with the most money, Sheltrown said, especially in Michigan where there are lots of struggling families.
Richard Smith, a member of the Michigan Bear Hunters Association from Marquette, said bear hunters dont support the bill, either.
The current bear licensing system is excellent, Smith said. Everyone who applies can get a license in a reasonable amount of time without having to put a price tag on it.
Smith said the association favors the current licensing system, and he opposes elk licenses being auctioned to out-of-state hunters.
Michigan bear and elk belong to residents of the state and are supposed to be managed for residents of the state, Smith said. I hope the bill does not pass because it would be poor management of our wildlife resources.
Dave Nyberg, government and public relations manager for the Michigan United Conservation Clubs, said the MUCC supports creative efforts to promote hunting and increase revenue for game and fishing protection. However, the organization opposes the auction of big game species hunting licenses.
Selling permits to the highest bidder is an issue MUCC does not support, Nyberg said.
The DNRE uses a lottery system to issue elk licenses. For every year that hunters unsuccessfully apply for a license, they receive an additional chance for the following years. Applicants who win a license have their chances reduced to zero and arent allowed to apply for another elk license for at least 10 years. Bear license applicants also get a preference point for each year they fail to draw a kill tag.
Still, Nyberg said the state should market its hunting opportunities to people in other states, and he likes the bills intent to increase participation in Michigan hunting.
Nyberg said MUCC has asked government officials to promote hunting and fishing more heavily in the Pure Michigan advertising campaign.
The billboards you see for Pure Michigan are mostly focused on golfing or laying at the beach, which are great activities as well, Nyberg said. But Michigan has one of the highest amounts of hunting and fishing licenses in the country.
The proposed bear and elk license auction would not be the first time Michigan has used a raffle to promote hunting.
The former Department of Natural Resources launched the Pure Michigan Hunt last year, in which the winners of a drawing can purchase a hunting license for every restricted hunt in the state, including an elk, bear, spring turkey, fall turkey and antlerless deer license.
Any hunter can buy one or more $4 applications to enter the contest annually.
Its a great promotion of Michigan hunting and fishing and quite successful, Nyberg said.
Mary Dettloff, public information officer for the DNRE, said the department doesnt support the bill.
The way we provide opportunities now for hunters gives everyone a fair shot, Dettloff said.
Dettloff said the department appreciates Stamass efforts in finding creative ways to generate more revenue, but prefers opportunities like the Pure Michigan Hunt because its a lottery system.
According to the DNRE, bear licenses cost $15 for residents and $150 for non-residents. In the 2009 bear drawing, 39,169 eligible applicants applied for 11,473 bear licenses.
Elk licenses cost $100 and were much more limited, with a quota of 110 in 2009.
The bill is pending in the committee.


----------



## ganzzer60 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just called Rep. Stamas and expressed what a poor idea it is to auction our natural resources to the highest bidder. I would encourage all others with a concern to do the same. He can be reached at (517) 373-1791, and would love to hear your thoughts. :lol:

HunterJB6 Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Other states have similar drawings, I have no problem with this at all, we're only talking 5 tags.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Spartan88 said:


> Other states have similar drawings, I have no problem with this at all, we're only talking 5 tags.



"the auction would be open to both state and out-of-state hunters"

Includes 5 Elk tags that non-residents will be allowed to bid on (Buy). I think that is a slap in the face to every resident that has put in for years and not drawn. (I resemble that :lol Even with the Pure Michigan hunt if a non-resident was the winner. They would not be allowed to purchase the Elk license....

I will call in the AM......


----------



## Pooh Bieri (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats a terrible idea, maybe they should auction off their jobs. What a joke!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

malainse said:


> "the auction would be open to both state and out-of-state hunters"
> 
> *Includes 5 Elk tags that non-residents will be allowed to bid on (Buy). I think that is a slap in the face to every resident that has put in for years and not drawn.* (I resemble that :lol Even with the Pure Michigan hunt if a non-resident was the winner. They would not be allowed to purchase the Elk license....
> 
> I will call in the AM......


I live in the elk range and have already resigned myself to the fact I'll never draw an elk tag here in MI. I applaud them for thinking outside the box, knowing they would catch heat by most of the MI hunting crowd. From the same people who voted to ban dove hunting...


----------



## Pooh Bieri (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm just speaking from the poor guys view. I was lucky enough to draw a cow tag last year, if they had auctioned some off it might have been mine.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

This is a great idea, the state needs the revenue. A lot of other states already do this.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

glnmiller said:


> This is a great idea, the state needs the revenue. A lot of other states already do this.


I agree and yes other states do this, in some states they are called Governor's tags. Selling 5 additional tags wont hurt MI hunters or the resource.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

This is a phenomenal idea!! I'm all for it. 

I imagine the auctioned elk tags would fetch quite a pretty penny.


----------



## Pooh Bieri (Jan 19, 2010)

Why don't they auction off some sturgeon spearing tags to then if this is such a great idea?


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

its all about the $$$$


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

time ot make some contacts to these clowns,,,

Rep. Jim Stamas, R-Midland, the primary sponsor .
Rep. Tim Moore, R-Farwell; 
Richard Ball, R-Bennington Township 
James Bolger, R-Marshall; 
Dave Hildenbrand, R-Lowell.


----------



## thehuntingauthority (Oct 22, 2009)

This is stupid....The Rich get Richer !


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

thehuntingauthority said:


> This is stupid....The Rich get Richer !


How do the rich get richer in this case?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

If the herd can stand five more elk removed, they should be included in the general drawing. Don't let them kid you, the money from these auctions will disappear into some pet project or someones pocket. I'd rather they raise license fees and drop this idea.rotest_e


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

I can picture it now
some office goober with his felt fedora hat decked out in all new never used crap with the most expensive rifle you can get (because we all know the more you pay for a gun the better it will kill an animal....) got an elk cause he can afford 10k for a tag but don't know dick about hunting....
*Might as well be a high fence hunt..*


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Five kill tags, big deal. Chances of pulling an elk tag here are about .5%. When, not if, license fees increase will all of you against this idea complain about the fee hike too?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I welcome it. It's overdue.


----------



## hubbarj (Jan 30, 2007)

I think that this auction way out of line. I wouldn't have a problem with a license increase at all. That is the cheapest fun you can have. People will complain and say they won't pay for an increase but guess what they will. If the fees doubled and that is enough for you to quit hunting then you weren't really that into it to start with and I say good ridecnce to you. 

John


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

The money would never make a difference .It would be lost and never found . I think it is a very poor idea . There are way more places this state can get revenue to p1$$ away then by selling tags . Shoot we cant afford our state police officers but we can afford a big new shiny building lol .. talk about mismanagement .


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Just another bad idea from the DNR. We could generate more money from a .25 cent increase in the license fee.


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

I dont think this idea came from the DNR .. I believe this is a house proposed bill to generate money ..


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I could really care less on the bear as every 3 years or so you can get a point so I doubt those would sell for that much money, the Elk tag really bothers me though, I could spend 15 years buying points and never get a tag, but someone who is willing to spend $$$ could litterally pull a tag every single year and shoot an elk in MI every single year.


----------

